# Whats wrong with this kit?!



## daniel-delarosa (Jul 5, 2012)

Had three does kindle on the same day. There  are two kits from one litter(9 total) that look like this.  All 22 of the other kits are normal looking.  Is this some kind of disease? Should I cull the two that are like this?


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jul 5, 2012)

It is probably genetics for a poor coat.  I once had a baby rabbit that did not grow any hair.  I was hoping to start a line of hairless rabbits but unfortunately it died.   I bred the parents again hoping for another hairless baby but never got another one.


----------



## lastfling (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd say mom got a little over zealous in her cleaning.


----------



## mama24 (Jul 6, 2012)

lastfling said:
			
		

> I'd say mom got a little over zealous in her cleaning.


That's what I was thinking. lol


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 6, 2012)

Fur chewing? I heard that some rabbits lacking protein will eat their and their siblings fur. Just a guess though.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jul 19, 2012)

Are the rabbits toes flaky? It looks like it....if so, it may be a fungal infection or skin mites...


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Aug 9, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Are the rabbits toes flaky? It looks like it....if so, it may be a fungal infection or skin mites...


Agreed, While it could be genetic, flaky scabby, or swollen skin would indicate mange, which from what I understand in rabbits is just an allergic reaction to mites or some other irritant.


----------



## country farm girl (Aug 16, 2012)

It looks like someone is pulling out the fur to me!


----------

